# trout opening '08.



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Well the trout season has come around again at last so time to get out and attack some of the spotted slugs.
I began my opening day session on friday before the season opened with a practice session at Great lake (open year round). After a late start from home I didn't get up there till 3ish. The was a bit of snow and wind and it certainly wasn't warm but after rugging up, I put the yak in the water and began a short series of drifts alongshore casting towards the shallows where I expected the fish to be. After nearly an hour without a touchI flicked one out into the depths and almost immediately my lure was clobbered. After a torrid little fight I had him, 58cm of GL brown trout. After this I returned to the car to warm up and stuff around before leaving to find my accommodation.
Next day I elected to head for warmer climes and went back down the mountain to Huntsman, a new lake that was opening for the first time. Unsurprisingly there were heaps of people there but sadly not alot of joy on the fish front with the best I heard of being one fish here and there and plenty of blanks (I've since heard from someone who managed 2 but I suspect that might be top score). Luckily, I did manage to join the successful group with a very silvery though slabby browny (crap pic I'm afraid) but this was after a couple of hours of solid fishing. Nonetheless it is a very pretty lake and as stocks build up it should develop into a great fishery. Next on the agenda... stream fish, hopefully I'll get out sometime this week...
Cheers
Col.


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

the new lake and one of it's fish (crappy pic).
col.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Jesus that looks cold,

What an awesome BT man, what lures did the damage?

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Jeezars Col, I told ya last time......skin like an old leather boot!!! ...too bloody cold for this little black duck :shock:

Very nice GL brownie mate, solid fish!

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Were they BRASS NUTS on the rod holders, carefull you may freeze them off. Well done your a brave man, nice little Trout for the effort. Any idea of depth in this new lake, not much water around to fill it, any timber to work around etc.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Ayayay looks cold, but nice payoff.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Col, hard core effort to fish in that. Nice brown by the way.

scott


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

Your a braver man than me Col.

Top marks for commitment and a nice brown to go with ;-) ;-)

Cheers,
Cheeky


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Top effort buddy!I,m exited about the trout season and we don,t even have any.When you see those fish on the screen it brings back many memories of TAS.Think i,ll go look at my tassy devil colletion.


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Cheers fellas, but its really not that cold if you dress accordingly.



paffoh said:


> Jesus that looks cold,
> 
> What an awesome BT man, what lures did the damage?
> 
> BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111


Just a little spoon (1/12oz phoebe), you can see it hanging out of the mouth of the GL fish but hey any trout lure will work atm if you can get it in front of a fish.



ELM said:


> Were they BRASS NUTS on the rod holders, carefull you may freeze them off. Well done your a brave man, nice little Trout for the effort. Any idea of depth in this new lake, not much water around to fill it, any timber to work around etc.


No idea of the max. depth but there are reasonable size live upright trees with their tops just out or just submerged but still green. She's been rising quick.
Col.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Great work Col,

The weather looked better than I was anticipating for the opener.

Huntsman look like a good spot for Yaks to visit, maybe visiting the mother-in-law up in Devonport won't be as hard to do the future :twisted:


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Blaen said:


> Great work Col,
> 
> The weather looked better than I was anticipating for the opener.
> 
> Huntsman look like a good spot for Yaks to visit, maybe visiting the mother-in-law up in Devonport won't be as hard to do the future :twisted:


Its certainly a pretty lake and should go off over the next few years but at present I reckon 4 springs or brushy would be better options in that region (or the south esk).
Col.


----------

